# Forums Are Up Again !



## Admin (Jul 30, 2005)

The forums went blank for 2-3 hours owning to a technical glitch while implementing a new feature. We apologise for the trouble thus caused. We do hope testing phase of new version of the software does not present us with such blankouts too frequently. Let us keep our fingres crossed.


----------

